# Frontside 360 help!



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Speed and height will always help by giving you more air time to complete the trick. One way to help rotate through the spin is to start the rotation before take-off. For a frontside spin, you want to be leaving the lip of the kicker slightly on your heel edge. As you approach the take-off point, you also want to wind your arms and shoulders in the opposite direction. Jumping off of a slight heel side turn will allow the board to keep that momentum when it leaves the snow. Release your arms and shoulders after the lip, and suck the board up to make it easier to rotate around your center of mass.

Since this example is a front 3, you'll be landing blind. Make sure you're looking down at your landing as you hit the peak of your air. As you spin around to face down hill again, open yourself up and keep your head focuses on the landing point and shoulders inline with your board for a balanced landing.

Practice those two preloading elements to help you get more spin and use your head to guide the rest of your body by spotting the landing and keeping everything aligned.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, stoping your head is defenitly your problem. As long as your shoulders and head are turning your lower body will continue to follow. To help u, try prewinding your shoulders.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

alright i guess next time i try i have to make sure i keep my head looking in the direction of the spin until i finish rotating. 

also, at about what angle should i take off the lip? i know i should be slightly on my heel edge carving into the spin, but sometimes i carve too much and loose all my speed. about how much of an angle should i be at when i take off.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

And be careful not to turn too much before popping as this will end in ugliness.

I'd keep increasing my speed gradually with each attempt and bending the knees more before the pop can help as well... begin pop and spin almost simultaneously and tuck into the jump. Tucking will also come in handy later when you want to add grabs :thumbsup:.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Popping too early*

You could be popping too early. Stand with your board across the fall line on your heelside edge. Slowly rotate your head and shoulders frontside and keep rotating until you feel the board start to turn...repeat a few times just to feel that point at which the board starts to spin. Your shoulders should be right at that point when the board leaves the snow for your FS360. The same goes for backside..... 
Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

2 weeks ago i had the same problem. you almost do the whole spin, then you end up looking up the mountain and stoping your spin. try carving alittle more of the lip so you spin faster(don't carv to much cause it will mess you up and look bad). then keep looking! dont even worry about over-rotating at this point...if you do then you kinda fixed your problem. 
so as you ride up the transition of the jump almost be on your toe side. as you approach the lip begin to go to heel side. as your nose goes of the lip you should be carving alittle and pop off with your tail. start the spin about when your back foot is over the lip, that way you dont spin to early. KEEP LOOKING, DON'T LOOK UP THE MTN!!THAT IS MOST LIKLEY YOUR PROBLEM...IT WAS FOR ME JUST TRY TO LOOK AT YOUR LANDING.
i hope that helped, i know it was alot but that was basically what i was told and now my fs 3's are all good. good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

watch this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WAoJ6Uk8ZU


----------

